# MTB 24" für Einstieg in Trails



## phaenomenon (14. Dezember 2021)

Hi Forum,

mein "Großer" ist 7 Jahre jung, 1,22m groß mit einer Schrittlänge von 53cm und wiegt 24,2kg. Er fährt momentan das superleichte Kubike 20L und es wird nun höchste Zeit für den Wechsel zu 24". Er wirkt zu groß auf seinem jetzigen Bike, der Sattel ist schon einiges nach oben gewandert und der schmale Lenker mit 460mm trägt weiterhin bei, dass das Bike spielzeughaft für ihn aussieht. Sein kleiner Bruder (6 Jahre, 115cm) fährt ein Orbea Laufey 20" H30 (Lenkerbreite 540mm) und das Orbea sieht aus wie ein MTB so eben aussieht  Das Kubike im Vergleich -obwohl beide 20" sind- sieht aus wie Spielzeug neben dem Orbea. Nicht falsch verstehen, dass KUbikes 20" L ist wirklich super, sehr leicht und trotzdem robust und es war eine gute Wahl für den Einstieg. Jetzt soll er jedoch ein etwas artgerechteres Bike erhalten. Meine Jungs habe ich ein paar Mal mit auf den örtlichen (kleinen) Bikepark genommen. Dort gibt es neben der Skate-Bowl einen asphaltierten Pumptrack, Dirtpark mit Sprüngen und auch eine kleine Trailrunde mit Anliegern, einigen kleinen Tables und Hügeln, die man als Anfänger problemlos alle überrollen kann. Springen tun sie noch nicht, aber die Anlieger meistern sie ziemlich gut. Sie hatten eine Menge Spaß mit der Trailrunde, der Pumptrack war etwas anstrengend für sie  Ich möchte sie jetzt näher an Trails und leichte Abfahrten bringen.

Gerne würde ich eure Meinungen hören und hoffe, dass ihr mir die eine oder andere Frage beantworten könnt.

*EDIT* 27.12.2021:
_Der untenstehenden Auswahlliste wurde (*17*) Ghost Kato Essential 24" hinzugefügt._

*EDIT* 17.03.2022:
_- Nach Ausprobieren beim Fachhändler der Variosattelstütze am Orbea Laufey 24 H20 habe ich meine Meinung geändert. Der Federdruck der Sattelstütze ist zu hart, so dass bei dem Gewicht des Kindes der Sitz gar nicht oder nur mühsam eingefahren werden kann. Ein Schnellspanner sollte daher voll ausreichend sein. Daher stufe ich dieses "feauture" ab sofort auf "nicht notwendig" herunter. Ich habe die Liste entsprechend aktualisiert und dies nicht mehr in Pro oder Contra mitberücksichtigt._

- _Der Liste wurde (*18*) __Vitus Nucleus 24"__ und (*19*) __Decathlons' 24" Rockrider ST 920__ hinzugefügt._

*Wunsch und Zielvorstellung*

*Federgabel* vorne wäre wirklich super. Ich weiß nur nicht welche davon was taugen und ob sich das überhaupt lohnt. Ich denke mir, wenn ich mit ihm die ersten Trailabfahrten und Wurzeltrails fahre und auch vielleicht mal ein Sprung gewagt wird, da wäre eine Federgabel mit etwas Federweg sicherlich nicht verkerht, weil sie eben Fehler verzeiht und dem Fahrer etwas mehr Sicherheit bietet. Ich würde demnach gerne ein frongefedertes Bike bevorzugen.
*Scheibenbremse *würde ich der Felgenbremse vorziehen. Ich kann das nicht genau begründen, aber tief in mir habe ich den Eindruck dass eine Scheibenbremse doch besser dosiebar ist und eine bessere Bremswirkung bringt, vor allem wenn's mal nass oder matschig ist. Bei Felgenbremsen hatte ich die Erfahrung gemacht (vielleicht Zufall?), dass da schon geschmiert wird an der Felge. Was mich auch schon etwas ärgerte, dass die Aufhängung verzieht und ungleichmässig auf einer Felgenseite bremst bzw. schleift. Mir ist klar, dass eine Felgenbremse deutlich weniger wiegt wie eine Scheibenbremse und sein jetziges Kubikes 20L bremst ja auch ordentlich. Aber wenn ich das Orbea Laufey H30 20" von seinem kleinen Bruder mit den Scheibenbremsen vergleiche und fahre, dann bremst das doch spürbar bissiger und markanter. Kurzum: ich tendiere eher zu Scheibenbremsen statt zu Felgenbremsen.
Das Kubike 20L und viele andere Kinderfahrräder haben eine Drehschaltung am rechten Griff. Ich persönlich mag keine Drehschaltungen und ich finde, dass die auch bei bestimmten Konstellationen sehr schwergängig sind und Kraft im Handgelenk erfordern. Nicht nur bei den Kinderrädern, aber auch schon bei anderen Rädern festgestellt (Damenräder, Cityräder, usw.). Ich denke mir auch dass es vielleicht vorteilhaft wäre, wenn der Bub gleich richtig an "Triggerschaltung" herangeführt wird und diese Gangschaltart lernt. Sein kleiner Bruder mit dem Orbea Laufey hat eine Triggerschaltung und anfangs hat er etwas gebraucht bis er es geschnallt hat, aber jetzt wo er es verstanden hat, ist er flink mit dem Schalten. Ich favorisiere demnach eine *Triggerschaltung*.
meine Jungs haben bisher mit ihren Kinderfahrrädern zwar keinen Platten gehabt. Ich selbst habe jedoch die Erfahrung gemacht, dass ich mit Schlauch schon einige Platten hatte und daher absoluter Tubeless-Fan bin und nie wieder Schlauch fahren möchte. Am Dirtbike (26" mit Schlauch) hatte ich schon mehrfach Snakebites (trotz hohem Druck) oder kleine Glassplitter, Reissnägel, etc... als Plattenverursacher gehabt. Ich würde daher ganz klar *tubeless Reifen* favorisieren, ich glaube das sollte mittlerweile auch bei einem 24" MTB möglich sein.
ich denke das gehört jetzt eher zu Luxus, aber: ich denke es wäre nicht verkehrt wenn die auch so langsam anfangen zu lernen mit einer *Remote-/Variosattelstütze* zu fahren. So dass sie eben bei Abfahrten den Sattel voll absenken lernen und bei uphill wieder hochstellen können. Ist jetzt kein Muss, wäre aber erstrebenswert. Wie seht ihr das, wie sind eure Erfahrungen damit? Bringt das was, oder sorgt das für Verwirrung? Ich für meinen Teil könnte mir nicht mehr vorstellen mit erhöhtem Sattel eine Trailabfahrt zu absolvieren, der Sattel stört doch wie Sau.
Beim Gesamtgewicht sollte *10kg Obergrenze* sein. Mit 'ner Federgabel wird das vielleicht nicht einfach, aber vielleicht doch realisierbar?
Und zu guter Letzt, das Budget --> es sollte definitiv allerallerhöchstens *900 €* kosten, eigentlich *am liebsten max. 700 €* Ja, wird bei all den Wünschen sicherlich nicht machbar sein, weswegen ich Kompromisse eingehen muss, kein Zweifel.
Selbstbau ist keine Option, dazu fehlt mir sowohl die Erfahrung als auch die Zeit und Nerven (und der Mut).
Welche Bikes habe ich mir bisher angeschaut?

(*1*) Naloo Hill Bill MK2 (999,- €)
Pro: erfüllt knapp die Obergrenze von 10kg Gesamtgewicht, hat 'ne Luftfedergabel mit  60mm Federweg und Lockout-Funktion, die glaube ich sogar echt was taugt, Scheibenbremsen 160/140mm, Tubeless Reifen (glaube ich), Triggerschaltung
Contra: übersteigt das Budget, Pedale müssen noch hinzugekauft werden

(*2*) KUbikes 24L Custom Made (772,- €) konfiguriert mit 24x2.1" Reifen, Schnellspanner und Alupedalen
Pro: mit 8,4kg ein Leichtgewicht, Triggerschaltung, wäre im Budget
Contra: keine Federung, nur V-Brakes, keine tubeless Reifen

(*2*) KUbikes 24L Custom Made (772,- €) konfiguriert mit 24x2.1" Reifen, Schnellspanner und Alupedalen
Pro: mit 8,4kg ein Leichtgewicht, Triggerschaltung, wäre im Budget
Contra: keine Federung, nur V-Brakes, keine tubeless Reifen

(*3*) BMC Twostroke AL 24 Var2 Modell 2022 (759,- €)
Pro: Scheibenbremsen 140/140mm, Triggerschaltung, wäre im Budget
Contra: 10,2 kg mit Starrgabel ist schon etwas viel, 24x2.4" etwas zu breit?, Lenker 650mm etwas zu breit?

(*4*) Early Rider Seeker 24" (869,- €)
Pro: 160/160mm Scheibenbremsen, Triggerschaltung, kleiner/gleich 10kg
Contra: laut Angaben vielleicht doch zu groß für ihn?, wenns wirklich nur silber gibt wäre das problematisch da es ihm absolut nicht gefällt (müsste foliert werden?), knapp im Budget, ohne Federgabel, ohne Tubeless-Bereifung

(*5*) Frog MTB 62 (855,- €)
Pro: mit 65mm Federgabel und Lockout-Funktion, hydr. Scheibenbremsen 160/140mm, Triggerschaltung
Contra: Gewicht 11,3kg

(*6*) Pyrobikes Twentyfour Large (639,- €)
Pro: 8,7kg, passt perfekt ins Budget
Contra: 24"x1.85" zierliche Reifen?, nur V-Brakes keine Scheibenbremsen, Drehgriffschaltung, keine Federgabel, ...

(*7*) Pyro Bikes Twentyfour Ultralight Large (1.333 €) mit Scheibenbremsen MT4, Federgabel, Microshifter 9-Gang, Schwalbe Rocket 24"x2.1" und Alupedalen)
Pro: 9kg, gute Komponenten
Contra: deutlich über Budget (!), kein tubeless

(*8*) Eightshot X-Coady 24 Disc (550,- €)
Pro: preislich top, 50mm Federgabel (akzeptabel oder schrott?), Scheibenbremsen 160/160mm,
Contra: Farbe gefällt nicht (müsste foliert werden), Drehgriffschaltung, Gewicht 11.5kg, kein tubeless

(*9*) Scott Scale 24 Disc (549,- €)
Pro: günstig, Federgabel, Scheibenbremsen (aber vermutlich schlechte Bremsen?)
Contra: keine Triggerschaltung sondern Drehgriff, vermutlich Schrott Federgabel die Suntour XCT-JR?, hohes Gewicht 12.0kg

(*10*) Scott Scale 24 Rigid (549,- €)
Pro: günstig, Gewicht von 10.3kg noch so im Rahmen, Federgabel, Scheibenbremsen (aber vermutlich schlechte Bremsen?)
Contra: keine Triggerschaltung sondern Drehgriff, 24"x2.4" etwas zu breit?, Federgabel AL-6061 rigid fork / IS vermutlich auch schrott?

(*11*) Woom Off Air 5 (949,- €)
Pro: 80mm Federgabel mit Lockout-Möglichkeit, gute Komponenten verbaut, Scheibenbremsen 160/140mm, SRAM X5 Triggerschaltung, 10.1kg Gesamtgewicht
Contra: über dem Budget, kein tubeless

(*12*) Vpace MAX24 (1.520,- €) mit Federgabel Vpace SL und Dropper eTen
Pro: alles dabei, nur 8.5kg trotz High-End-Ausstattung, hier ist wirklich alles stimmig und top, aber ...
Contra: leider deutlich (!) über dem Budget, das teuerste aus der Liste hier

(*13*) Orbea MX 24 Team (479,- €)
Pro: günstiger Preis, Triggerschaltung, internes Kabelrouting,
Contra: nur V-Brakes keine Scheibenbremsen, keine Federgabel, vermutlich schlechte Komponenten, kein tubeless

(*14*) Orbea Laufey 24 H30 (659,- €)
Pro: deutlich im Budget, internes Kabelrouting, Triggerschaltung, Scheibenbremsen, guter Sattel,
Contra: kein tubeless, keine Federgabel, Gewicht unbekannt ?

(*15*) Orbea Laufey 24 H20 (899,- €)
Pro: Federgabel, Triggerschaltung, Scheibenbremsen, guter Sattel, internes Kabelrouting, Tubeless Reifen?
Contra: leicht über Budget, vermutlich schlechte Federgabel SR Suntour XCR LO Air 80mm QR?, Gewicht unbekannt ?

(*16*) Orbea Laufey 24 H10 (1.099,- €)
Pro: Federgabel Manitou Machete JUNIT Comp 100mm, Triggerschaltung, Scheibenbremsen, guter Sattel, internes Kabelrouting, Tubeless Reifen?
Contra: über dem Budget


(*17*) Ghost Kato Essential 24" 2021 (499,- €)
Pro: nach dem 13) Orbea MX 24 Team ist es das zweitgünstigste aus dieser Liste
Contra: Drehschaltung, kein internes Kabelrouting, Komponenten lassen zu Wünschen übrig...

(*18*) Vitus Nucleus 24" 2021 (629,- €)
Pro: Sehr gutes Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis, akzeptable Gabel
Contra: kein internes Kabelrouting

(*19*) Rockrider ST 920 von Decathlon (449,- €)
Pro: Bestes Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis im gesamten Spektrum
Contra: Reifen sollten gegen bessere/leichtere ausgetauscht werden

Bisheriges subjektives Fazit:

Vpace fällt weg, ist definitiv zu teuer
Scott und Orbea MX 24 Team spielen meines Erachtens in derselben Kategorie, vermute aber dass die einfach zu schwer sind

Erste Eingrenzung/Ausfilterung erfolgt durch Erfüllen der Kriterien *Muss vorhanden sein = Scheibenbremsen, Triggerschaltung, Federgabel* Es bleiben übrig:

1, 5, 7, 11, 12, 15, 16, 18, 19
Nächste Eingrenzung/Ausfilterung durch Erfüllen des *Kriterium "Budget"* und dann bleiben übrig:

5, 15, 18 und 19

Was denkt ihr, wie seht ihr das? Freue mich über konstruktive Kritik und Meinungen.


----------



## baumannma (14. Dezember 2021)

ohne auf die bikes draufeinzugehen, wir sind vom 20L kubikes direkt auf 26“ (vpace) gewechselt. und dies relativ früh/als das 20L noch nicht an der grenze war. mit der dropper unten wars kein problem gut auf den boden zu kommen mit den füssen und mit dropper ausgefahren dann die passende höhe zum fahren.

vielleicht reicht dann das bike ein wenig länger als mit dem schritt zu 24“.

scheibenbremse, federgabel und triffer macht meiner meinung nach sinn, dropper kann sicherheit geben.

ebenfalls könnte verfügbarkeit noch ein thema sein wo die auswahl begrenzt

und, denke bei gerade den vpace sowie naloo wird der teurere anschaffungspreis sich bei einem verkauf wieder aufheben (zurzeit jedenfalls mit sicherheit).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phaenomenon (15. Dezember 2021)

Ich weiß es nicht sicher, aber ich denke ein 26" ist noch zu groß für ihn. Das könnte ich frühestens in einem Jahr probieren, aber so lange will ich ihn nicht auf diesem kleinen KUbikes 20L quälen lassen.

danke für deine Antwort und Meinung.


----------



## Binem (15. Dezember 2021)

ich werde noch die Verfügbarkeit als Kriterium in den Raum...
wann soll das Rad denn verwendet werden,
ich wüsste nicht wo das Orbea vor April 22 verfügbar ist, und ob es dann geliefert wird ist ja nochmal eine ganz andere Frage...

und zum Drehgriff: ja ist Kacke 💩, wäre aber kein Ausschlusskriterium für mich, weil relativ schnell und günstig umgebaut werden kann.


----------



## phaenomenon (15. Dezember 2021)

mit März 2022 kann ich leben


----------



## Ivenl (15. Dezember 2021)

Ich würde gebraucht irgendein orbea holen, der Rahmen bleibt ja der selbe und dann einfach selbst aufbauen.




Das wiegt 10kg, obwohl der lrs super schwer ist und hat 100euro+ Teile aus der Restekiste gekostet. Wenn man die Teile alle einrechnet sind es vielleicht 600€ und das vor allem wegen der xx1 Schaltung.


----------



## Binem (15. Dezember 2021)

phaenomenon schrieb:


> mit März 2022 kann ich leben


das Gewicht  habe ich mit:
Laufey 24″ H20 is 12,24 Kgs. gefunden.. wäre mit deutlich zu schwer...für den Preis..
Aber die Gewichte von Orbea sind sehr schwer zu finden..


----------



## dino113 (15. Dezember 2021)

baumannma schrieb:


> wir sind vom 20L kubikes direkt auf 26“


Mit welcher Größe?

Unser wird jetzt 6 und ist 1,25/55.


----------



## phaenomenon (15. Dezember 2021)

Binem schrieb:


> das Gewicht  habe ich mit:
> Laufey 24″ H*20* is 12,24 Kgs. gefunden.. wäre mit deutlich zu schwer...für den Preis..
> Aber die Gewichte von Orbea sind sehr schwer zu finden..


Könnte hinhauen, denn laut diesem Forum-Beitrag soll das Laufey 24 H*30* 11,2kg wiegen


nobss schrieb:


> Ich habe das Orbea Laufey 24 H30 gerade an der Wage gehabt und das Bike
> wiegt mit Pedalen 11,3Kg.
> Ich denke das das Laufey 20 H20 ca. 11Kg auf die Wage bringt (o.Pedalen).


ist natürlich nicht schönzureden, aber wenn man bedenkt dass beim Laufey 24 H20 sonst alles dabei wäre was ich mir erwünscht habe dann könnte ich diesen Kompromiss mit dem Gewicht sicherlich eingehen. Mein Junior (wird bald 6) fährt das Laufey 20 H30 und das Orbea wiegt spürbar mehr als das Fliegengewicht KUbikes 20L, dennoch hat der Junior keine Probleme damit. Diesen Kompromiss würde ich glaub eingehen... hmm...


----------



## Binem (15. Dezember 2021)

naja du kannst schon die Hälfte des Körpergewichts als Fahrrad schönreden.. meine Jungs ( 9 und 12) wollen so schwere Brocken nicht fahren.. auch wenn sie das definfitv könnten


----------



## baumannma (15. Dezember 2021)

dino113 schrieb:


> Mit welcher Größe?
> 
> Unser wird jetzt 6 und ist 1,25/55.


weiss es nicht mehr genau, würde aber sagen grösse +/- 1cm identisch wie bei dir, schrittlänge keine ahnung. eher länger als weniger lang (mädchen). kam aber dann mit dropper unten wirklich mit beiden füssen schon sehr gut auf den boden oder anders gesagt zum pedalieren hätte die sattelstütze schon ein paar zentimeter auszug benötigt. so ist es mit der dropper aber wunderbar aufgegangen, zum abstehen kurz runterlassen und zum fahren die richtige position wenn sie ausgefahren war. 

denke es kommt aber auch stark auf das kind an, sie braucht die sicherheit im kopf zu wissen dass die füsse gut auf den boden reichen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phaenomenon (15. Dezember 2021)

Binem schrieb:


> naja du kannst schon die Hälfte des Körpergewichts als Fahrrad schönreden.. meine Jungs ( 9 und 12) wollen so schwere Brocken nicht fahren.. auch wenn sie das definfitv könnten



definitiv, deswegen sagte ich doch zugegebenerweise auch "schönreden". Wenn es das Naloo Hill Bill oder Woom Off Air 5 werden sollte dann sind es 10,3kg also 2kg leichter als das Orbea. Bei Orbea wäre halt auch die Variosattelstütze mit dabei. Greife ich zum 1000 € Naloo ohne Variosattelstütze und 10,3kg Gewicht oder zum 900€ mit 12,2kg wo alles inklusive ist.


----------



## sympho (15. Dezember 2021)

Hast du dir das Kubike 24 Trail mal angeschaut?


----------



## maece78 (15. Dezember 2021)

Ich habe mir das Orbea H20 beim Händler angesehen. Die Federgabel ist für Kinder nicht geeignet. Geht eventuell ab 35-40Kg. Unter 25kg auf keinen fall. Auch die Variostütze kannst du vergessen. Diese kann im Druck nicht eingestellt werden und geht auch vuel zu schwer für Kinder. Das H10 wäre wegen der Manitou Gabel interessant. Diese geht super. Haben diese mit 100mm am 24" Nukeproof Cube Race. Das Nukeproof ist auch ein cooles Bike. Hat eine tolle Geometrie, ist aber etwas größer als der Durchschnitt der 24" Räder. Ab Werk ist es auch recht schwer was aber alles logisch erklärbar ist und auch günstig geandert werden kann. Alleine die Maxxis DHF sind mit 900g + 220g Schläuchen extrem schwer. Diese kommen bei uns auch erst im Sommer für die Alpentrail wieder drauf.
Ist generell aber über deinem Budget und schwer zu bekommen.
Mein Favorit wäre ein gebrauchtes Orbea MX24 mit Starrgabel und Scheibenbremsen. Bei bedarf eine Manitou Junit nachrüsten. Hier gibt es auch viele Tipps um das MX auf leicht zu tunen.


----------



## phaenomenon (15. Dezember 2021)

Hallo und danke für den Hinweis. Das Kubike 24S TRAIL war mir tatsächlich entgangen. Ich habe es so wie du konfiguriert.

In der Produktbeschreibung steht, dass man auch eine *F1rst Air 24 Gabel mit 60mm* haben könnte, ich finde jedoch keine Konfigurationsmöglichkeit dazu? Ich würde mich auch die Schaltungsvariante 3 bevorzugen *1x11 Shimano XT 11-46 Zähne*

Ich vergleiche mal dieses Kubikes 24S Trail mit dem Orbea Laufey 24 H20:

- das Orbea hat die BT-MT410 Bremse, die ich als besser erachte wie die MT-201 vom Kubikes. 1:0 für Orbea

- die Federgabel _SR Suntour XCR LO Air 80mm QR_ beim Orbea ist sicherlich keine 1A Gabel, aber die _Spinner Air 300_ mit lediglichem 30€ Aufpreis zu einer Starrgabel bei Kubikes überzeugt auch nicht wirklich. Die zwei Gabeln spielen in derselben Liga, Gewicht nahezu identisch und sie verfügen lediglich über Lockout Möglichkeit. Somit unentschieden. (_Hinweis_: die ca. 55 € teurere RST First wäre qualitativ besser wie die zwei zuvor genannten Gabeln und bietet auch Druck-/Zugstufe Hispeed Einstellung und Federhärteeinstellung in der Positivkammer)

- Orbea hat schon tubeless, Kubikes nicht. 2:0 für Orbea

- Orbea hat 24"x2.35", das Kubikes nur 2.1 breite Reifen. Was besser für Trail/Gelände wäre, darüber könnte man jetzt streiten, ist aber nicht der Rede wert. Beide bieten Vor-/Nachteile. Diesen Punkt werte ich als unentschieden.

- Orbea (12,2kg) wiegt 2,7kg mehr als das Kubikes (9,5kg). 2:1 für Orbea

- das Orbea kostet 45 € mehr, dafür hat Orbea keine Pedale, die müssten hinzugerechnet werden und der Mehrpreis des Orbeas liegt somit noch höher. 2:2 unentschieden

- Orbea hat schon eine Variosattelstütze mit an Board, das Kubikes lediglich Schnellspanner. So 'ne Variosattelstütze ist auch nicht gerade billig zum Nachrüsten. 3:2 für Orbea

- Orbea hat innenverlegte Kabelzüge, die ich mittlerweile sehr schätze. Kubikes leider nicht. Ich habe schlechte Erfahrungen mit aussengeführten Bowdenzügen gemacht, insbesondere bei Befestigung an Fahrradhaltern (bei mir, sowie bei Bekannten). Seitdem achte ich drauf, dass innenliegendes Kabelrouting vorhanden ist. 4:2 für Orbea

Was beim Kubikes hinzukommt --> sein jetziges KUbikes 20L verliert sehr oft die Kette, die springt raus. Das sollte nicht sein, das nervt ungemein. Sein kleiner Bruder mit dem Orbea Laufey 20 H30 hat solche Probleme nie gehabt. Spricht wieder gegen das Kubikes. Wenn ich ehrlich bin, lediglich das geringere Gewicht beim Kubikes ist interessant. Nach dieser Gegenüberstellung finde ich sonst keine Vorteile oder Punkte, die mich zu einem Kubikes ziehen.

Ist natürlich noch alles offen und wir kommen um Besichtigung und Probefahrt nicht herum. Das Wichtigste ist natürlich, dass sich der Bub wohl fühlt und ihm das Rad "passt" und auch "gefällt". Aber momentan ist weiterhin das Orbea Laufey 24 H20 mein Favorit. Schauen wir wie's weiter geht ... bin für weitere Anregungen und Tips gerne offen und ganz Ohr.

Danke nochmals für den Tip zum Kubikes 24S Trail!


----------



## phaenomenon (15. Dezember 2021)

maece78 schrieb:


> Ich habe mir das Orbea H20 beim Händler angesehen. Die Federgabel ist für Kinder nicht geeignet. Geht eventuell ab 35-40Kg. Unter 25kg auf keinen fall. Auch die Variostütze kannst du vergessen. Diese kann im Druck nicht eingestellt werden und geht auch vuel zu schwer für Kinder.


Interessant! danke für diesen Hinweis, den ich unbedingt auch prüfen sollte. Das wäre natürlich ernüchternd, da dieses Bike aktuell mein Favorit wäre aber wenn dem so ist dann sieht die gesamte Thematik wieder anders aus und ich müsste die Sache überdenken und andere Kompromisse eingehen.


maece78 schrieb:


> Mein Favorit wäre ein gebrauchtes Orbea MX24 mit Starrgabel und Scheibenbremsen. Bei bedarf eine Manitou Junit nachrüsten. Hier gibt es auch viele Tipps um das MX auf leicht zu tunen.


Den genialen Umbau-Thread eines Orbea MX24 hier im Forum habe ich schon gesehen, Wahnsinn! echt super gemacht. Allerdings bin ich nicht der gewiefte Schrauber sondern eher Azubi und Anfänger was das Schrauben betrifft  aber auch diese Option würde ich vielleicht offen lassen. Trotzdem wäre es mir lieber etwas "fertiges" und geprüftes zu kaufen, am liebsten neu, bin aber gegen gebraucht nicht abgeneigt wenn alles stimmig ist und passen sollte.


----------



## Binem (15. Dezember 2021)

Das Kubike hat den besseren Wiederverkaufswert..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarkusL (25. Dezember 2021)

In der Liste oben fehlt das Scott Scale 400. Die sportliche Alternative zum Scale 24.


----------



## phaenomenon (27. Dezember 2021)

MarkusL schrieb:


> In der Liste oben fehlt das Scott Scale 400. Die sportliche Alternative zum Scale 24.


Nee, nicht wirklich. 1000 EUR für Starrgabel passt hier nicht ganz rein. Für das Geld gibt's schon wie bereits gezeigt einige passendere Modelle (siehe Liste).

Ich schmeiss aber noch das Ghost Kato Essential 24 für 499 € hier mit in die Liste rein...


----------



## passij (27. Dezember 2021)

phaenomenon schrieb:


> Ich weiß es nicht sicher, aber ich denke ein 26" ist noch zu groß für ihn. Das könnte ich frühestens in einem Jahr probieren, aber so lange will ich ihn nicht auf diesem kleinen KUbikes 20L quälen lassen.
> 
> danke für deine Antwort und Meinung.


Vpace und naloo entsprechen in 26" etwa den "klassischen" 24" bikes. ihr könntet hier also direkt auf 26" gehen. Diese marken verfolgen den 29er Ansatz. 1,23 könnte knapp sein, wobei ich hier auch schon gelesen habe das es geht. sicherlich auch nochmal eine individuelle Sache.

auf die richtige Kurbellänge solltest du achten. die eher nicht speziell auf Kinderräder ausgerichteten marken verbauen da teils zu lange kurbeln.


----------



## MarkusL (27. Dezember 2021)

phaenomenon schrieb:


> Nee, nicht wirklich. 1000 EUR für Starrgabel passt hier nicht ganz rein. Für das Geld gibt's schon wie bereits gezeigt einige passendere Modelle


Ein Kriterium war „10kg Obergrenze“. Und ich bin da ein Freund von realen, nicht Katalog-Gewichten.


----------



## phaenomenon (28. Dezember 2021)

ja schon, aber dann hätte man eher zum KUbikes 24S Trail gegriffen für 849€ und nur 8,0kg Gesamtgewicht. Aber dennoch, danke für den Hinweis zum Scott 👍


----------



## tobichzh (31. Dezember 2021)

dino113 schrieb:


> Mit welcher Größe?
> 
> Unser wird jetzt 6 und ist 1,25/55.


Mein Sohn ist auch mit < 1.25 direkt von einem Kubikes 20" S - mit nachgerüsteter Federgabel - auf ein MAX26 umgestiegen. Siehe auch VPACE Thread und die anschliessende Antwort von Sören (VPACE).

Bedenke auch, dass die Biketechnik Deiner Kinder bei entsprechendem Interesse explodieren wird. Beim nächsten Rad könnte der Grosse Dich dann bereits abgehängt haben. Wenn Du denkst, dass Deine Kinder  angefixt sind, nimm lieber etwas wie das MAX. Wegen der Verfügbarkeit rate ich Dir VPACE direkt zu kontaktieren.


----------



## icebreaker (1. Januar 2022)

Hier genauso, mit ca. 1,26 m auf das MAX 26 und das ohne Probleme, selbst die Sattelstütze ragt noch 10 cm aus dem Sattelrohr heraus. Leider erst wieder ab März bestellbar.


----------



## phaenomenon (17. März 2022)

maece78 schrieb:


> Ich habe mir das Orbea H20 beim Händler angesehen. Die Federgabel ist für Kinder nicht geeignet. Geht eventuell ab 35-40Kg. Unter 25kg auf keinen fall. Auch die Variostütze kannst du vergessen. Diese kann im Druck nicht eingestellt werden und geht auch vuel zu schwer für Kinder.


Ich kann und muss das -leider- bestätigen. Ich war ebenfalls beim Händler und habe mit Junior das Orbea Laufey H20 getestet. Die Variosattelstütze hat einen zu hohen Druck, so dass er mit seinem Gewicht den Sattel nicht runterdrücken kann, selbst wenn er sich richtig schwer macht und sich nach hinten verlagert und auch mit dem Aufsitzpunkt variiert. Er muss aus der Grundposition den Hebel drücken und sich mit Wucht auf den Sattel fallen lassen, damit er ihn runterdrücken kann. Aber das klappte auch nicht immer. So gesehen ist also die Variosattelstütze bei seinem Gewicht (=25kg) absolut zwecklos. Kann also getrost an Preis und Gewicht gespart werden 

Bin gerade über das Vitus Nucleus 24 gestolpert und finde das für 630,- € gar nicht so uninteressant. Höre zum ersten Mal davon. Die Rezensionen lesen sich sehr gut.

Hier wird es auch gezeigt, mit einer besseren Übersicht (Ansicht aufklappen) der Specs. Hat jemand von euch Erfahrungen damit oder kennt jemanden und kann berichten?


----------



## spümco (17. März 2022)

phaenomenon schrieb:


> Bin gerade über das Vitus Nucleus 24 gestolpert und finde das für 630,- € gar nicht so uninteressant. Höre zum ersten Mal davon. Die Rezensionen lesen sich sehr gut.
> 
> Hier wird es auch gezeigt, mit einer besseren Übersicht (Ansicht aufklappen) der Specs. Hat jemand von euch Erfahrungen damit oder kennt jemanden und kann berichten?


Ja - wir haben das Nucleus 24 auch im Einsatz, wobei es sich noch um das Vorjahresmodell handelt, das war damals noch für 499€ erhältlich.
Ich finde es hat eine echt gute Geometrie - nicht grad das leichteste, aber ich habe durch den Tausch von den altbekannten Teilen (Lenker/ Vorbau, Innenlager, Sattelstütze) gut Gewicht gespart. 
Die Gabel lief etwas zäh - ich habe sie mal auseinandergebaut und mit liebevollen Ölmassagen doch bedeutend geschmeidiger bekommen, so dass sie jetzt ganz gut funktioniert.

Im Großen und Ganzen sind wir echt sehr zufrieden mit der MAschine und der anstehende Nachfolger wird das Nucleus 26.


----------



## phaenomenon (17. März 2022)

Klingt gut! Danke fürs Feedback. Kannst du mir auch kurz sagen, ob die mitgelieferten Reifen schon tubeless sind oder sind die mit Schlauch?

Ich habe meinen ersten Beitrag aktualisiert und in die Liste noch das Vitus und noch das Rockrider ST 920 hinzugefügt. Ausstattungstechnisch klingt das nach einem sehr sehr guten P/L Verhältnis und die specs lassen sich gar nicht so schlecht lesen wenn ich ehrlich bin. Auch wenn man das nicht vermuten würde bei solch einem günstigen Preis, aber ich finde echt nix was mich abschreckt. Hat sogar internes Kabelrouting, unglaublich. Lediglich die Reifen sollten wohl ausgetauscht werden. Was meint ihr zum Rockrider von Decathlon?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spümco (17. März 2022)

phaenomenon schrieb:


> Klingt gut! Danke fürs Feedback. Kannst du mir auch kurz sagen, ob die mitgelieferten Reifen schon tubeless sind oder sind die mit Schlauch?


Die sind (zumindest waren sie es) klassisch mit Schlauch. Die Reifen sind nicht als TLxx angegeben, sollen wohl zwar mit etwas Aufwand auch dicht zu bekommen sein, aber ich habs auch noch nicht probiert.


----------



## StuggiKyuss (16. April 2022)

phaenomenon schrieb:


> Ich kann und muss das -leider- bestätigen. Ich war ebenfalls beim Händler und habe mit Junior das Orbea Laufey H20 getestet. Die Variosattelstütze hat einen zu hohen Druck, so dass er mit seinem Gewicht den Sattel nicht runterdrücken kann, selbst wenn er sich richtig schwer macht und sich nach hinten verlagert und auch mit dem Aufsitzpunkt variiert. Er muss aus der Grundposition den Hebel drücken und sich mit Wucht auf den Sattel fallen lassen, damit er ihn runterdrücken kann. Aber das klappte auch nicht immer. So gesehen ist also die Variosattelstütze bei seinem Gewicht (=25kg) absolut zwecklos. Kann also getrost an Preis und Gewicht gespart werden


muss hier mal eine Lanze für die Sattelstütze brechen.
Wir haben jetzt ein Laufey 24 H10 seit 2 Wochen. Am Anfang ging die tatsächlich viel zu schwer, und ich musste jedesmal beim runterfahren helfen, jetzt, 2 Wochen später, kann er die Stütze ohne meine Hilfe runterfahren, sie musste also nur ein bisschen eingefahren werden…
Und ist das Mehrgewicht definitiv wert…


----------



## Shonzo (16. April 2022)

Ich hab meinem Sohn, 6.5 Jahre alt, diesen Winter ein Bulls Tokee Jr. Disc 26" (32cm RH?) etwas umgebaut. Hab das relativ günstig bekommen.

Schmalerer Lenker, 24" Laufräder, Smart Sams, und mein altes SRAM X-9 Schaltwerk mit Gripshift. Fährt er jetzt und ist zufrieden.

Vorteil: alles aus meiner Restekiste passt da ran inkl. meiner alten Laufräder etc. Das kann er ne ganze weile fahren. Danach bekommt er mein Canyon Nerve XC.


----------



## freeseb (1. Juni 2022)

Ich bau gerade ein Merida Matts J 24+ um. Ich finde, dass der Rahmen eine sehr gute Basis zu einem guten Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis abgibt. Brauchbare Lenker, Griffe, Sattel, Schaltung, hydraulische Tektro Scheibenbremsen mit Kindgerechten Hebeln sind schon vorhanden. 
Die Räder werden durch den Wechsel der Drahtreifen getunt. Maxxis Rekon Dual 2,2er Faltreifen und Schwalbe XXL 26" Schläuche bringen die rotierende Masse runter. Dichtmilch ist mir nicht alltagstauglich genug. 
Alternativ zur verbauten Starrgabel kommt eine Suntour XCR 24" Luftfedergabel zum Vernunftspreis unter 2kg in den Köcher. Zuvor hatten wir schon das Matts J 20+ mit dicken Reifen und Starrgabel und hier wurde keine Federgabel auf den leichten Trails vermisst. Das Bike gibts auch in einer Federgabel Variante zu kaufen, jedoch ist hier eine schwere Suntour coil mit nur 50mm verbaut. Je nach Einsatz kann ich dann schnell die Gabel tauschen. Im Alltag sind 1kg weniger schon ne Menge wert. 
Hat jemand Erfahrung mit den 24er Luftfedergabeln die es am Markt gibt? RST first, Manitou Machete J unit, Suntour XCR,..? Wird der Federweg in der Praxis überhaupt genutzt?


----------



## maece78 (1. Juni 2022)

Federgabel bei Kindern ist so eine Sache. Meine Kinder sind Fliegengewichte (22Kg). Da funktioniert die Manitou die Suntour jedoch nicht.
Manitou ist da eine Liga für sich. Zur RST First kann ich nichts sagen, die hatten wir noch nicht.


----------



## freeseb (1. Juni 2022)

maece78 schrieb:


> Federgabel bei Kindern ist so eine Sache. Meine Kinder sind Fliegengewichte (22Kg). Da funktioniert die Manitou die Suntour jedoch nicht.
> Manitou ist da eine Liga für sich. Zur RST First kann ich nichts sagen, die hatten wir noch nicht.


Dachte ich mir schon, dass der vierfache Preis schon einen Benefit mit sich bringt. Sie hat auch eine Steckachse, womit ich auch ein neues Vorderrad kaufen müsste. Das Orbea für 1000€ hat auch die Suntour XCR. Bei Commencal gehts mit der Manitou bei 1600€ los. Zur not verkauf ich die Suntour und ersetze sie durch die Manitou. 
Aber erstmal bring ich ihm bei, wie geil es ist, das Vorderrad zu belasten und seine eigenen Arme als Stossdämpfer zu nutzen


----------



## Charmaquest (26. September 2022)

Ich habe mal das Gewicht der 24er Laufeys bei einem Händler angefragt: H10 11,98 kg - H20 12,27 kg


----------



## Charmaquest (27. September 2022)

Ich grübele ja auch schon länger welches das nächste Bike für meinen Sohn werden soll. Mit dem Laufey 20 H30 sind wir zufrieden, wir konnten damit erste Bikepark-Runden drehen, Preis/Leistung auf jeden Fall ok. Von daher war ich jetzt lange bei Orbea für die nächste Grösse, das Gewicht fängt dann aber doch langsam an schwierig zu werden. Das kommt dann ja schon fast in die Reichweite von einem Yuma, welches ich auch schon in die engere Auswahl genommen habe. Das ist dann aber nochmal schwerer, noch spezieller, wir wollen ja auch noch „normale“ Touren fahren ohne noch unbedingt ein weiteres Rad daneben zu stellen.
Aktuell kommt mir daher das Nize One 24 wieder in den Sinn, das hat eine ähnliche Enduro-Geometrie wie das Laufey, hat aber mehr Federweg, ist leichter und insgesamt nochmal sinniger zusammengestellt. Aber natürlich einen ganzen Batzen teurer.
Ich habe auch schon überlegt ein gebrauchtes MX Team neu aufzubauen, leider kann man da die Leitungen nicht im Rahmen verlegen, das geht nur bei den Laufeys. Da ich aber keine Teilekiste im Keller habe würde das u.U. nicht wirklich günstiger.


----------



## langer_mtb (27. September 2022)

@Charmaquest Ich habe ein 24er MX Teams mit einem leichten VPace LRS und Rocket Ron Tubeless ergänzt. Das Rad hat sich auf knapp unter 10kg erleichtert. Der Antritt ist phänomenal, die verringerten rotierenden Massen machen dem Junior Spass.
Kostenloses Tuning: (Hydraulik-) Bremsgriffe soweit als geht nach innen und so nah wie möglich an den Lenker. Ergibt eine Einfinger-Bremse. Die wird gerne und heftig genutzt.

Was ist offen? Eine hydraulische Sattelstütze mit Hebel am Sattel wäre wirklich sinnvoll, das Sattel raus / rein je nach Fahrsituation nervt.

Weiteres Gewichtstuning steht nicht auf dem Plan. Das könnte man, jedoch bin ich nicht überzeugt, dass die ganzen -50gr hier und -100gr da einen echten Vorteil fürs meinen Sohn ergeben. Ausserdem bleibt das 24er von der Größe eh nicht so lange im Fuhrpark.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Charmaquest (27. September 2022)

Welche Gabel ist da dran? Die Starrgabel?


----------



## langer_mtb (27. September 2022)

Ja - die originale Gabel. Pedale habe ich auch noch gegen etwas Griffigeres ersetzt.


----------



## Charmaquest (29. September 2022)

Für diese Farbe gibt es eine passende Manitou mit orangen Standrohren, das würde gut aussehen. Die älteren MX Rahmen haben eine etwas andere Geometrie, wäre interessant zu wissen welcher Lenkwinkel sich da ergeben würde. Aktuell sind die kleinen Laufeys da ja flacher als die MXe, die Laufey-Gabeln haben aber nicht nur mehr Vorlauf, sondern sind auch länger als die MX-Gabeln.

Die Idee mit den VPACE LRS hatte ich eben auch, dazu breitere Lenker und bessere Pedale. Bei uns müsste aber definitiv eine Manitou mit dran, das Recht auf eine ordentliche Federgabel hat mein Sohn sich dieses Jahr „erfahren“. Ich habe an meinem Laufey im Park mal zwischendurch die Gabel blockiert, um mal eine Ahnung zu bekommen was er so leisten muss, das rappelt dann schon ordentlich. Von einem Fully bin ich wie gesagt gerade wieder ab, so oft sind wir dann eben doch nicht im Park. Selber zusammenschrauben fänd ich zwar auch schön, aber da würde dann doch einiges zusammen kommen. Daher geht aktuell die starke Tendenz zum Nize.


----------



## langer_mtb (1. Oktober 2022)

Ist die Manitou Gabel eine 24er oder eine 26er? Ich bin etwas zurückhaltend noch mehr Geld zu investieren, da er (noch) nicht so stringent am Fahrradfahren dran bleibt. Wir haben noch eine 12 jährigen Sohn, der mit seinem 27.5 Enduro so ziemlich alles fährt (Trails, Dirt, Bikepark). Daher habe ich den Vergleich und denke, dass das 24er Orbea so aufgebaut schon überdurchschnittlich und ausreichend ist.


----------



## Charmaquest (1. Oktober 2022)

Das war eine 24er, aktuell bei dem Händler nicht mehr verfügbar. 









						Manitou Machete Junit Air Federgabel 24" 120mm Tapered 15x110mm Boost #8336  | eBay
					

Entdecken Sie Manitou Machete Junit Air Federgabel 24" 120mm Tapered 15x110mm Boost #8336 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



					www.ebay.de


----------

